# Who was ROSS as a maker?



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 1, 2010)

Who was ROSS as a maker?


My first bike was a ROSS muscle bike. I no longer have it though. I think they were from Rockaway New York how long did they last in the business and how are they thought of in the collector commuinty?

Thanks....


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 1, 2010)

The  wife and I love the Ross/Chain Bike Co. bikes
I am not too specific on dates but 50's through 70's for sure
They made a few JC Higgins bikes for Sears and I have seen a few Coast King Baracudas
Your muscle bike was likely a 'Cuda or an Apollo
I think they were one of the last truly American made bicycles well after everyone else had moved production overseas.
Hope this helps


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 3, 2010)

Makes me wish I had kept it. People my age told me the "Crate" bike style was the thing to have but in the early 1980's I wanted a racing bike so it got sold to pay for it. Thanks for the information.


----------



## cjmickeym (Aug 8, 2010)

My son restored a Ross I had when I was younger dont know the year but he has a ball when we go riding. He tricked it out a bit. dont know how to get a pic for ya but there is one in my profile album.


----------

